# Greyline, ruffian, & watchdog



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a pit pup that has these bloodlines in them and UKC registered. I'm looking for a male pup that will turn heads as a pup and as an adult dog. [[BIG]] I would like a great quality so I can take it to bully shows. I just want to prove people wrong that, yeah they can look "mean" but it doesnt mean that they are mean. We are great ambassadors of the breed and we want to continue with a second pit.:thumbsup:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

well good luck. People don't really sell dogs on this forum.
Try here
http://www.bullydomain.com


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

What you want is an American Bully. Ruffian is an AST line. Watchdog (now) is basically a bully line, the older Watchdog stuff was used for weight pullers but some of those newer watchdogs are big. Greyline is definately big, bully and blue. 

Be careful in the bully world as there's alot of trendy breeding going on. You could get gotten by a backyard breeder quick and end up with a unhealthy dog. Ruckus Kennels as well as a few others are doing good things with this breed. There are tons of threads on these bloodlines. Do some research before purchasing as you will find that reputable bully breeders are few and far between. Hope this helps.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You wont have much luck here, good luck in your search..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Luck with you search hope you find what your looking for


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

that is a very common breeding,watchdog come's from ruffian[akc] am staffs mostly,
and greyline and watchdog are commonly found in the same pedigree.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

MADBood said:


> Watchdog (now) is basically a bully line, the older Watchdog stuff was used for weight pullers but some of those newer watchdogs are big.


Watchdog dogs were large in the 80's also, not just now.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Watchdog dogs were large in the 80's also, not just now.


Yes, I know their origin..they were bigger than average, big heads but quick ...used for hog catching. The ones I see today tend to be much bullier and less functional than the older stuff. The line has changed directions IMO. My 'lil girl Phoebe has Watchdog further back in her peds...along with some TNT. She is smaller, probably won't get much bigger than 35lbs but she is fiery as hell!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

MADBood said:


> Yes, I know their origin..they were bigger than average, big heads but quick ...used for hog catching. The ones I see today tend to be much bullier and less functional than the older stuff. The line has changed directions IMO. My 'lil girl Phoebe has Watchdog further back in her peds...along with some TNT. She is smaller, probably won't get much bigger than 35lbs but she is fiery as hell!


I dont think the Watchdog line has changed directions. I think people have changed the direction with their own breedings.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the Creator of the line abandoned it,ever realize that there's also a line of Ab's[American bulldog] called watchdog?same guy,if the line was really so special then why would the creator ditch it?That's a valid question in my opinion,maybe he got more performance from his Ab's?or possibly the ab is or was just a more lucrative endeavour?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

shot me a email [email protected] and I can show you some breeders that carry those bloodlines... There are a lot of shady people in the bully world trust me I have been screwed before in the past but I know a couple nice and honest breeders....


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

cane76 said:


> the Creator of the line abandoned it,ever realize that there's also a line of Ab's[American bulldog] called watchdog?same guy,if the line was really so special then why would the creator ditch it?That's a valid question in my opinion,maybe he got more performance from his Ab's?or possibly the ab is or was just a more lucrative endeavour?


I never said that it was special, but it is the foundation of some bloodlines today. I have no idea why he ditched apbt's, his heart must have been more with the AB's. I'm no huge fan, just know that the Watchdogs were large dogs in the 80's.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MADBood said:


> Yes, I know their origin..they were bigger than average, big heads but quick ...used for hog catching. The ones I see today tend to be much bullier and less functional than the older stuff. The line has changed directions IMO. My 'lil girl Phoebe has Watchdog further back in her peds...along with some TNT. She is smaller, probably won't get much bigger than 35lbs but she is fiery as hell!


i know kolby is 'old school watchdog' isn't that dif. from 'watchdog'? but i do know his 'rents, well his dad is used as a hog dog, most of the males the guy owns are used for his hunting dogs.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

see that's why confuses me ..i thought that there was a 'gameline' which is the old school w/d, then the bully line of 'w/d' 
b/c kolby doesn't look anything like a bully, but he does have a big ol' head, and that boy can make hair pin turns like you wouldn't believe! (well, yea yall would) 
i'm just confused, i thought i had it, all this BL stuff is still confusing to me, i'm trying to learn, so please be patient wif me if i ask the same question a dozen times, just trying to learn stuff..but i've been trying to find info on old school BL for a while. so if im understanding rite they come from the BL ruffian? if so wouldn't they just be one in the same as far as lines go?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> see that's why confuses me ..i thought that there was a 'gameline' which is the old school w/d, then the bully line of 'w/d'


There wasn't ever a gameline of watchdog. Some of the foundation goes into gamelines but there was some AST in there too. The purpose was to produce the needed size for hog catching...without losing the prey drive. Like stated already the owner of watchdog kennels went another direction, people today have incorporated the blood into bully lines, hoping to give them a little more drive or at least add to the hype of the line to get a few extra bucks, IMO. A few people here have pulling and working dogs that go back into watchdog stuff. It really depends on which direction breeders took it just as Rock Creek stated. It is safe to say that either way the line went, they all came from AST stock mixed with a few gamier lines. No one knows for sure where the line really came from as there is missing dogs on some of the foundation dogs's peds.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MADBood said:


> There wasn't ever a gameline of watchdog. Some of the foundation goes into gamelines but there was some AST in there too. The purpose was to produce the needed size for hog catching...without losing the prey drive. Like stated already the owner of watchdog kennels went another direction, people today have incorporated the blood into bully lines, hoping to give them a little more drive or at least add to the hype of the line to get a few extra bucks, IMO. A few people here have pulling and working dogs that go back into watchdog stuff. It really depends on which direction breeders took it just as Rock Creek stated. It is safe to say that either way the line went, they all came from AST stock mixed with a few gamier lines. No one knows for sure where the line really came from as there is missing dogs on some of the foundation dogs's peds.


ah, i c...thnk you!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I never said that it was special, but it is the foundation of some bloodlines today. I have no idea why he ditched apbt's, his heart must have been more with the AB's. I'm no huge fan, just know that the Watchdogs were large dogs in the 80's.


I'm not saying you said they were special either,sorry for the misunderstanding.
The price of a "AB" in the early 90's was at least twice that of any apbt,If he was interested in the business end or capitalist end of breeding for $,ditching the apbt line would be a good choice financially at least.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

so the guy just made a 'few' of these dogs? then quit? or did he breed for like years then quit?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

He bred them for years,even before he was involved in the "AB" but when the "AB" came along,it was advertised in such a way[much like the american bully of today]that there was great hype behind it and tremendous price tag as well,supposedly the guy was burned by some rather prominent names in the "AB" community and was ready to abandon the type due to inconsistency when he came across a dog"AB' named "white fang",apparently some type of super dog[performance ab]from his own accounts,dog was eventually shot by his next door neighbor,but the individual still had some pup's off of the white fang dog and the rest is history,he started a registry,a publication and left the apbt breed entirely.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

um..instering..thanks cane! so is the AB that new of a breed? (only asking cuz i thought they were an older breed) 

sorry i know i ask alot of ?'s ...just tryin to learn stuff..thanks guys and gals for the patience and the answers!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

It came too be around the early 70's and was known as the "american pitbull dog" up until the mid 80's,[little known fact].It was advertised in "stock magazine's" and was very much underground.One breeder went from farm to farm and just selected any dog that looked bully and bred them together[J.D Johnson].


----------

